# It's Quiet Tonight



## MarkNicholas (Aug 12, 2009)

Can't remember the forum being this quiet before. No postings for the past 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## ianb (Aug 12, 2009)

Maybe everyone is sitting quietly, reading a Lightroom book


----------



## Replytoken (Aug 12, 2009)

[quote author=ianb link=topic=7516.msg51465#msg51465 date=125''81878]
Maybe everyone is sitting quietly, reading a Lightroom book 
[/quote]

Do you think that Victoria sold that many copies?  

--Ken


----------



## Denis Pagé (Aug 12, 2009)

That is because after those holidays, we are all reading those hundreds posts me missed...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 12, 2009)

I will be back! Just a flying visit. Busiest month of the year with wedding processing, so not much time for anything more interesting at the moment.


----------



## Bill44 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm usually asleep when you people are awake.


----------

